# Polk F/XiA4 surround speakers on a stand?



## affnaff

I am wondering if I can set these Polk F/XiA4 surround speakers on stands. Specifically, I would like to know which stands would be compatible and how should they be affixed to the stand so that sit solid and don't emit vibration through the stand. 

Thanks all in advance for your suggestions and help 

affnaff


----------



## phillihp23

I think you will have to be very creative in order to place these on speaker stands. In fact you will most likely have to create some sort of custom stand for them. They are designed to hang on the wall and do not have any threaded holes on the bottom to secure to a stand. 

Do you have the option to hang them on the wall ?


----------



## affnaff

I could hang them on the wall but they would have to be on the wall behind the viewer... My home theater will be surrounded by three walls only (front, right and back). Thanks for your info, they do look like they have a wing king of shape to them don't they?


----------



## phillihp23

You could build a column from floor to ceiling on the left side in order to create a place to hang the left speaker.

You'll just have to be creative about it.

A picture of the room would help better understand your situation.


----------



## affnaff

Here is a pic of my future setup. The room is quite wide (35 feet or so), I wrote over the left side but on the left I want to put my training gear and some space for kids to play maybe.

So to the right, one solution I see right now would be to put the speakers on side tables, I need tables there anyway but I guess they would need to be high enough... I have a typical couch so how hi should the speakers sit? At ear level or above? I keep on seeing various opinions on this subject.

Also how would I secure them on a table, I read commercial grade velcro somewhere but I guess unless you use some kind of anti-vibration neoprene or something underneath, you will hear/feel the vibration?

I am reluctant to plant a pole in the middle other than for dancing. My basement has no columns/poles and I like it that way.

I am at the stage of exploring components to buy but these polk speakers look good, how do you like yours?

Thanks again,


----------



## phillihp23

I would recommend the RTI A3 speakers or RTI A1 if you want to go smaller, for your situation rather than the F/XiA4. I say that because the design/angle and location of the speakers in the F/XiA4 would likely not produce proper sound for the location you intend to use them (so close to the sitting space). It appears you only intend to do a 5 speaker setup, is that correct? 

I have been busy doing some work in my theater but I will try and take some pics for you tonight of the
F/Xi A6 speakers tonight showing the placement/angle of the speaker in the box tonight. Also in my opinion and experience having speakers that close to the sitting space doesnt provide the best sound quality. Your ears will tend to hear the side speakers more and not get the proper surround sound ora for lack of better words. 

If possible keep at least 2.5 feet space between sitting location and speakers on the side. So maybe slide the seating and screen to the left a bit, If i recall you said the room is 34 feet wide so you should have space.

Just my thoughts..


----------

